
This. Raises $610,000 Seed Round - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/12/link-sharing-site-this-raises-610000-seed-round/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
AustinMunday
I like the idea. I thought of adding a feature in my app to allow a fixed
amount of posts a user could make. Maybe in the future.

